# Bobby's Cajun Beef Jerky



## Brother Bob (Jul 27, 2004)

Ok, here is my fool proof kicked up Cajun Beef Jerky - enjoy! First of all, I buy the London Broil cut when they go on sale for under $2 a pound, I stock up and buy the cuts in 2 lb. increments and vacuum seal them. I use the Nesco Original Jerky Seasoning and dust it with some Cajun Swamp Dust.

http://www.nesco.com/category_12e291b19e72/session_5606d8333541/


----------



## Brother Bob (Jul 27, 2004)

*Cuts*

Next I slice the semi-frozen london broil with my fillet knife. You can slice as thin/thick as you want, just be consistent so they all dehydrate the at the same time frame. The nesco cure and seasoning are packaged for one pound increments, hence buying them in the 2 pound sizes. I spread them out on a cookie sheet and until I have one pound done. Then sprinkle both sides down with the cure, seasoning and Cajus Swamp Dust.

BB


----------



## Brother Bob (Jul 27, 2004)

*Bag it..*

Next, I put all the meat in a ziplock plastic baggie and toss it around and then into the freezer. I leave it in the freezer for about an hour until you can see it turn color. While I am doing this I go start my little fire outside.

BB


----------



## Brother Bob (Jul 27, 2004)

*Stack and load*

Now it is just stack and load time on to the dehydrator trays. Once I have the all spread out, I take it outside and put right next to the little Smokey for the smoke flavor, use mix of mesquite and pecan.

Dehydrate for about 6 hours.

BB


----------



## Brother Bob (Jul 27, 2004)

*Maker's Mark*

Now just enjoy a couple of these drinks while the Dehydrator does its job, then your rewarded with this! So far I have shipped it around the country, Hawaii, Germany and to the soldiers in Irag and Afganasitan. Here is what the finished product looks like.

This batch is going south to my parents in Brownsville!

BB


----------



## jaycf7 (May 30, 2009)

Did this with london broil this weekend. Used some diffrent spices, but asked the butcher to cut the meat for me when i bought it. He did it with no problem, just asked that i let him know how it turned out! going to bring him some this weekend!
You have to keep your butcher guy HAPPY!


----------



## CopanoCruisin (May 28, 2006)

how thick do you slice it? 1/4" ?


----------



## Brother Bob (Jul 27, 2004)

*Response...*

Copano wrote: 
how thick do you slice it? 1/4" ?

1/4 inch is just about right. The trick is to cut them all the same width once you start so they will all dehydrate at the same time frame.

BB


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2005)

How do you keep it from getting too tough? Every time i do it, its almost too tough to even eat. I kinda like a tender jerky, if that even makes sense.


----------



## Brother Bob (Jul 27, 2004)

*TexRed*

Texred wrote:

How do you keep it from getting too tough? Every time i do it, its almost too tough to even eat. I kinda like a tender jerky, if that even makes sense.

The secret to getting not too tough is the dehydrating time. Directions say to go for about 8 hours, but usually take mine off around 6 hours after testing the plyability and doneness. Just don't over dry the meat.

BB


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2005)

Thanks. I am going to try it again. Guess I was always afraid it was going to get done enough and overcooked it. Always ended up like a piece of tire.


----------



## czechmark2 (Jul 15, 2009)

That looks really good. I see you have a NESCO dehydrator. Are all dehydrators similar in quality? What is the best one and is there one not to buy? Thanks for any input.


----------



## John Redcorn (Sep 8, 2009)

I made a few batches of jerky and it turned out great. The only problem is I tried to put some in the fridge to save, and it molded after a short time.

I figured the stuff would have a better shelf life. 

I can literally eat it as fast as I make it, but still wanted to put some away for later.


----------



## Brother Bob (Jul 27, 2004)

*J. Redcorn*

J. Redcorn wrote:

I made a few batches of jerky and it turned out great. The only problem is I tried to put some in the fridge to save, and it molded after a short time.

I figured the stuff would have a better shelf life.

I can literally eat it as fast as I make it, but still wanted to put some away for later.

I found these instructions from whittingtonsjerky.com in Junction City:

This is if you don't vacuum seal them like I did in the picture.

What to do with your Jerky Once you get some:

* Eat it!
* Store it in a paper bag

Once opened or the vacuum seal is broken put into a paper bag.
The jerky needs to breathe!

* Never Refregerate it
* Freeze it - if opened, put in something freezable and freeze. If not opened, freeze in the original vacuum sealed bag.
* It's Perishable - When not in freezer must store jerky in paper bag - not plastic!
* Get some more!

BB


----------

